# Ati-driver-8.8.25 kernel-2.6.10

## larryOnOff

i'm new in linux

I don't know what's the problem

I try to install ati drivers (ati-8.8.25-1) for linux

Gentoo 2004.3 kernel 2.6.10 (gentoo-dev-sources, portage-20050131)

Saphire Ati Radeon 9600 Pro Atlantis (GPU 400, memory 230x2, not good memory and chip)

Athlon-Xp 1800

nforce 2 Utra 400

but i cannot install it normaly

1. 

i'm trying to instal it by emerge (emerge =ati-drivers-8.8.25)

(i know what is masked package)

emerge, install it normaly (as he thinks)

then i add it to modules autoload 2.6 

then modules-update

when i start X11 (Xorg 6.8.0)

it starts but in log says that cannot load module fglrx

if i start xfce4 (startxfce4)

it starts but with strange colors 

(I must to enter ATI Radeon 9600 Control Panel -> Adjustment

and correct it)

2.

i'm trying to instal it by unpacking rpm file

run script /build_mod/make.sh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> initializing...
> 
> build_date =Wed Feb 9 20:58:18 EET 2005
> ...

 

then make_install.sh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - creating symlink
> 
> - recreating module dependency list
> ...

 

and then as in the step 1.

xorg and xfce4 work

ps: kernel configed as in docsLast edited by larryOnOff on Sun Feb 13, 2005 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

Have you tried emerging the 8.8.25-r3 ebuild?

----------

## larryOnOff

i have only this 8.8.25-r3 ebuild

someone said tat i must use in make.conf 

flag -fno-pie 

but he don't remember it exactly

he said that it was on your forum 

but i cannot find it

----------

## Wedge_

I don't think you need to worry about that. What you should do is check that you didn't compile Xorg with the "static", "hardened" or "dlloader" USE flags enabled. You should also concentrate on getting the drivers installed using the ebuild and not manually, as that can overwrite files that are usually managed by portage. 

You said that you can't load the fglrx module after emerging the drivers - can you go through this procedure again (emerging the drivers and trying to load the module), watching out for any errors or warnings during the emerge, and then post the output from the "dmesg" command after trying to load the module?

----------

## larryOnOff

people says that i use by default hardend flags and 

i must use flags -fno-stack-protector -fno-pie (and recompile xorg)

is it true

where i can read about "static", "hardened" or "dlloader" flags

i,ve tryed to emerge, install by unpacking many times

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

----------

## larryOnOff

dmesg says

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
> 
> 

 

after ctrl+alt+backspace

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device srction for Instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx 
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

You can check how the USE flags that apply to Xorg specifically are set by doing 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

This will display all the USE flags and indicate whether they're disabled or not. If the three I mentioned have a "-" in front of them, you should be OK. I don't think hardened is enabled by default. 

The unknown symbol message you're getting is well known, but it shouldn't still be appearing with the 8.8.25-r3 ebuild, because it applies a patch to the driver that is supposed to fix this among other problems. At the start of the output from the ebuild, does it indicate that the patch applied properly?

----------

## larryOnOff

is this patch opengl-update-2.1_pre4

----------

## larryOnOff

emerge -pv xorg-x11

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap_fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-serve -hardened -nsecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +tretupe-fonts +type1-fonts (-uilibc) -xprint +xv
> 
> 

 

as i understand -hardened means that hardened flag disabled

i use portage-20050131 if interesting

----------

## Wedge_

 *larryOnOff wrote:*   

> is this patch opengl-update-2.1_pre4

 

No, when you run "emerge ati-drivers", the first few lines of output should look something like this: 

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.10-gentoo-r6

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.
```

What I'm asking is if the three patches mentioned at the bottom have an "[ ok ]" displayed next to them when you run the emerge, particularly the 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch, because that should fix the pci_find_class problem.

Your USE flags for Xorg are fine.

----------

## larryOnOff

strange  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Applying 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch ...                                  
> 
>  * Applying fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch ...                                 
> ...

 

i haven't this patches and emerge doesn't install it

whats

do i need to recompile kernel after patches

i'll try it

8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch

why this fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch it's for old drivers

i think this patch 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch i don't need bacause i'm athlon-xp 1800

i'll try to download new emerge of ati-drivers 

1. if it fails how to install it manually

2. where to download it

thanks

----------

## Wedge_

That is strange, but as long as it isn't actually aborting the ebuild I think it means they applied OK. Run the emerge again, but hit Ctrl-C just after it says "Source unpacked". Then do "cd /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod". Finally, run "grep pci_find_class *.c" and post any output that produces. This should show whether or not the patches were actually applied.

 *larryOnOff wrote:*   

> i haven't this patches and emerge doesn't install it
> 
> whats
> 
> do i need to recompile kernel after patches 

 

The patches are managed by portage - you'll find them under /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files. You don't need to recompile the kernel, because it's the driver that's being patched. 

 *larryOnOff wrote:*   

> 1. if it fails how to install it manually
> 
> 2. where to download it 

 

You should only install manually as a last resort. Doing things that way may cause problems with other applications, since the rpm installer will place files in unexpected locations. This may prevent tools like opengl-update from working, for example.

----------

## larryOnOff

i run new emerge again and ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 to /
> ...

 

but mistake appears again

i think this patches was but i don't look normally

dmesg says after startx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@larry-gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 SMP Tue Feb 8 18:35:25 EET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

my Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 Last edited by larryOnOff on Fri Feb 11, 2005 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

There's definitely something wrong here, if the patch applied correctly you shouldn't be seeing the pci_find_class errors in your dmesg output. I've tried emerging the drivers with the same 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 kernel and it all works normally. Have you reloaded the module since emerging the drivers again? You can do this by exiting X and running 

```
rmmod fglrx

modprobe fglrx
```

Do you see this line in the output from the emerge?: 

```
*** Warning: "pci_find_class" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!
```

Edit: you should move your kernel config into another post or delete it entirely, it's screwing up the formatting of the thread.

----------

## larryOnOff

rmmod fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: Module fglrx does not exist in /proc/modules
> 
> 

 

modprobe fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: Unable to open display: 0
> 
> 

 

fglrxinfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: Unable to open display: 0
> 
> 

 

emerge ">=ati-drivers-8.8.25"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies   [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

i haven't seen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *** Warning: "pci_find_class" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!
> 
> 

 

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> Building the DRM module...
> 
> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6'
> 
> make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6'
> ...

 

This is getting weirder by the minute - it isn't actually compiling the module at all for some reason, which why you're not seeing that warning. You can see from the list of files at the end that nothing is installed into the kernel module directory:  *Quote:*   

> --- /lib/
> 
> --- /lib/modules/
> 
> --- /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/
> ...

 

At this point it should also say  *Quote:*   

> --- /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

 

If you have a file called /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko, which you probably do, then delete it. It's only confusing things at the moment. What I suggest you try now is to unmerge both the drivers and kernel, and start again, because something is very wrong. Run these commands: 

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.config ~/kernel_config

emerge -C ati-drivers =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6

rm -fr /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

emerge =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

cp ~/kernel_config /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.config

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

** copy the new kernel to your /boot partition and reboot into it **

emerge =ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3
```

What that will do is remove the drivers and kernel and delete the leftovers in the kernel source directory (making a copy of your kernel config first), then emerge the kernel again, set up your previous configuration, compile it, reboot, then install the drivers again.

----------

## larryOnOff

I've reinstalled my system!!!!

i've tryed this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.config ~/kernel_config
> 
> emerge -C ati-drivers =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6
> ...

 

nothing

emerge ati-drivers (what's this)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Building DRM module
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 72: i386: command not found
> ...

 

maybe something in my make.conf wrong or kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I HATE ATI
> 
> 

 

----------

## Wedge_

To be honest, it looks like there is something fairly serious wrong with your system, rather than it being an ATI problem, but I have no idea what. Are you having problems emerging anything else?

----------

## larryOnOff

friend say uncoment this in ebuild helps him (he had the same problem)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch 
> 
> 

 

i'll try it today

----------

## Wedge_

That shouldn't be necessary - the reason it's commented out is because the 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch contains ATI's official fix for the pci_get_class problems. You'll probably find it will fail to apply, and it certainly won't make any difference when the driver module isn't even getting compiled. The missing command errors you're getting are very unusual, and as I said before, are possibly an indication that something is wrong with your system. 

Can you post the output of "emerge info"?

----------

## larryOnOff

big thanks

i'll try something

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> but i'd better change video card (NVIDIA)
> 
> 

 

----------

## cory2070

No! don't give up... i've been battling with the same issue for a while, and just managed to fix it...

AMD Athlon XP 2600+

nVidia-based chipset

Sapphire ATI 9600 XT

Gentoo 2.6.10-r6

xorg-x11-r4

ati-drivers 8-8-25

ati-drivers-extra 8-8-25

I think my problem was my lack of knowledge about the kernel.  After endlessly tweaking, some changes to my kernel suddenly allowed fglrx to load... 

```

Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->Support for frame buffer devices    (turned on)  

Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->ATI Radeon display support (module, but not loaded)

Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->ATI Radeon display support - DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support (turned on)

Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->ATI Radeon display support - Lots of debug output from Radeon driver (turned on)

Device Drivers --->Character devices ---> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support (module)

```

note: 

Device Drivers --->Character devices ---> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

should be loaded as a module.

Contents of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

agpgart

nvidia-agp

usbserial

ohci-hcd

fglrx

```

I'm thinking the issue was that frame buffer devices wasn't turned on... or possibly a screwed up agpgart...

After doing this... I ran opengl-update xorg-x11, opengl-update ati, and rebooted in a combination I don't recall and had fglrx working again...

Now i'm into tweaking xorg.conf...

----------

## Wedge_

The thing is that it doesn't appear to be an issue with the module not loading, it's that the module isn't even being compiled, going from the ebuild output posted above. It's not a driver problem but I don't know what could be causing it.

----------

## larryOnOff

i almost correct mistake

but throught the strage way

of coure drivers doesn't work normally (fps to small)

but

i've took folder ati-drivers from my friend (he did thomething there)

I was  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

i can send it

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16
> 
> Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)
> ...

 

----------

## Teseus2

I had the same problem with ati-drivers not building the module. I tried the latest love-sources that came with a custom ebuild for ati-drivers that solved the problem flawlessly. Maybe you could give it a try.

----------

## Wedge_

I don't see anything unusual in your emerge info, so you should take Teseus2's advice and try another kernel. What did your friend do, and what difference did it make?

----------

## larryOnOff

i'd better try new ati drivers

----------

## larryOnOff

i've tryed new drivers 

it installed normally

but quake 2 don't work normally

glxgears shows 200 FPS

what's ......

----------

